

EfficaCSS A set of SASS and Bourbon mixins to power up your stylesheets - lukyvj
http://lukyvj.github.io/EfficaCSS
EfficaCSS 
A set of SASS &amp; Bourbon mixins to power up your stylesheets And to provide you the best OVCSS system.<p>Visit : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lukyvj.github.io&#x2F;EfficaCSS&#x2F;<p>Demo http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lukyvj.github.io&#x2F;EfficaCSS&#x2F;framework&#x2F;<p>Download
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lukyvj.github.io&#x2F;EfficaCSS&#x2F;efficacss-1.0.zip
======
TimPietrusky
Awesome dude!

~~~
lukyvj
Thank you man !

